# Question about 3.5 hp



## prius (Oct 17, 2003)

Ok, ive been looking at all the new cars on the lots.. the nissan altima 3.5 seems to be the best all around car ive found. But my question is, Nissan claims 245 hp at something like 5800 right? so why, when put on the dyno at epi is it so much lower? WITH mods!? wide tires and 86 degrees cant make THAT much difference can it? so is the car hp overrated by nissan? im going to test drive one tomorrow, see what it will do. thanks.


----------



## DreSEL (Aug 28, 2003)

You do know the diferrence between crank and wheel horse power, right? What numbers are you seeing on the dyno? The Altima should put down about 210 hp or so to the wheels. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## prius (Oct 17, 2003)

yes , i am aware of crank hp and wheel hp.. so is the hp rating that Nissan gives the altima, crank then? (im not a newb to cars.. just this car)


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

EDIT: I hate double posting...


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

crank... but there are definitely a lot of issues on these new engines which skew the dyno numbers, such as overly aggressiver retardation when you're on the wrong kind of gas, and computer settings...

The car still posts a fair bit of speed in the 0-60, so whatever the dyno says, it drives like it has 245 hp...


----------



## prius (Oct 17, 2003)

hmm.. guess ill have to drive it tomorrow and find out.. thanks.


----------



## davidp (Oct 7, 2003)

Well, did you test drive it?

Its a blast right!!!

When you picking yours up?


----------



## prius (Oct 17, 2003)

i never got a chance to drive a 3.5, no one around here has one, they have to get me one... how gay is this? then they dont take me seriously because im 19, but the truth is i make a hell of alot more money a year than any of them! nieve bastards.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Put it this way. The car is FAST. I have a few mods and am passing pre-LS1 Z28s and 350Z's. BUT!!!!!! For the money you might want to pick up something sportier. Save the sport/family sedan for later in life. Thats why I am going back to the Z. Let me know if you want my Altima, good price


----------



## prius (Oct 17, 2003)

i like the altima because its fast, and is a low price, the 350 starts at almost 30k.. i simply dont want to pay that much.. id get an sti if i was going to spend that much money anyhow. i would think about your car but i live in NY. dont want to drive to texas to pick it up


----------



## prius (Oct 17, 2003)

plus i AM married, and expect a family within the next 2 or 3 years... so i do like the "family" features of the altima as well....


----------



## xphobe (Aug 17, 2003)

prius said:


> *i never got a chance to drive a 3.5, no one around here has one, they have to get me one... how gay is this? then they dont take me seriously because im 19, but the truth is i make a hell of alot more money a year than any of them! nieve bastards. *


Sounds like the attitude I got in Humble TX. The small-time dealer out here in the boonies said they didn't keep 5-speeds because they don't sell, so I would have to "make a serious commitment" before he'd get another dealer to send one for me to test drive. To heck with him. I found exactly what I wanted on the Internet way on the west side of Houston. Only black 5-speed in east TX. And the dealer was desperate to get rid of it so he sold it to me cheap. Good point: 5 speeds don't sell. Use that leverage 

I drove the automatic too, but wasn't impressed. Dunno why but the ride just didn't seem as smooth. Maybe different tire pressure...


----------



## prius (Oct 17, 2003)

Well, i cant even find a 3.5 in the area! closest one is 2 hrs away. I mean, ive completely checked out the car, all i want to do now is test drive it to make sure i like everything.. but i cant get my hands on one, and the dealers either dont pay any attention to me when i go there, or laugh in my face when i tell them i want a 3.5 to test drive. Oh, ur just a punk dreamin of a new car... LOL i will garuntee i wont buy shit from a dealer, i just dont want to get a car off ebay or something not knowing how it drives...


----------



## audtatious (Oct 4, 2003)

Don't feel bad about the test drives. Nissan won't let me test a Z when I'm an old fart in a '02 Max wearing a business suit.

alty02, what mods do you have where you can beat RWD LS1's? Unless you are boosting, there's no way....


----------

